# Natural remedy for sleepwalking



## keegans_mommy (Aug 22, 2005)

My ODD is 10 and ever since school let out for the Summer, she's been waking every single night around 11pm and sleepwalking. It's driving DH and I nuts! Sometimes she's peaceful and will go back to sleep but other nights she cries and is terrified of something. Those nights are heartwrenching!

I took her to see her pediatrician and she told me it was most likely hormonal since she's "of age". So, what can I do? School starts on Monday and nobody is getting sleep until 11 or sometimes later. Any suggestions or thoughts?

TIA!


----------



## Miss Kitty (Jan 30, 2003)

You are going to laugh but cooked onions. :LOL
I worked with a foster family that had a terrible sleepwalker (went outdoors even). They were scared to death. One of them heard that cooked onions helps with hyperactivity so they tried it and it worked like a charm. She would cook onions with their meat or veggies and chop them up real fine so he couldn't see them, put them in gravy or veggies or however she could disguise them. About 1/2 of a med. onion and he slept like a baby.








Good Luck.


----------



## spin462002 (May 7, 2005)

I have four children and three of them walked in their sleep and all talked in their sleep, as I do. (I don't walk in my sleep that I know of!)

There are as many theories for why this happens as there are children it happens to, so speculating is fruitless. I don't "buy" the hormone theory at all. One of my children is a male and the other three females. This behaviour seems unrelated to any events or age group. It is random.

It is interesting your daughter (what does ODD mean?) is doing this in the holidays. What does she actually do in her sleep? Does she speak?

What do you do when you hear/see her?

Have you spoken to her about it? Is she worried about something or missing someone? Has there been some trauma unrelated to school? Could she be overtired?
Is she worried about going back to school?

I think the onion thing is worth a try, can't do any harm.I would also try some warm milk at bedtime and a peaceful bedtime routine. Make sure you have time with her so she can talk about anything that is bothering her.

There is really nothing you can do about sleep walking. You have to manage it as best you can with as little trauma for her as possible, a bit like a new born baby really. Quietly reassure her so you don't wake her and guide her back to bed with lots of reassurance and maybe a night light somewhere nearby.

I guess it will be less frequent as time goes on and she settles back at school.

My children are mostly grown now and my son is married, I must ask his wife if he is still sleep walking/talking as he did at home!

My girls sleep walk at odd times now they are older, and often talk if they fall asleep on the couch.

My oldest daughter has been in the USA for three months working at a summer camp. One of her fellow counselors told her she was singing in her sleep!! For someone who doesn't normally sing she found it incredulous!

I hope she settles down soon and you can all sleep peacefully. It never seemed to do my children any harm, I was the one that was exhausted by it!

hang in there, it too will pass...
with love
Lynn


----------



## keegans_mommy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks ladies! (ODD means-oldest darling daughter)

The only thing we can think of that has changed in her life is the end of the school year and the beginning of a fun summer. She does love school though so I am hoping that when school starts this coming Monday, that she will relax and go back to being our best sleeper in the family.

We've been giving her Hyland's "Calms" but even that doesn't seem to relax her. She does talk when she gets up and sometimes cries unconsolably.








Sometimes she just comes to find us and goes right back to bed by herself. It's quite perplexing.


----------



## ctown (Sep 2, 2005)

I found this site today and as I started reading this I realized I had to register to tell you my thoughts.

I have a 13 year old son who walks in his sleep. He started doing this early on though unlike your daughter. We too took him to the doctor who told us it would pass. It hasn't. After much reading and research I realized he had night terrors. They usually wake up anywhere from 1 1/2-3 hours after going to sleep. That is when they are in the REM part of their sleep.
So without a whole lot of detail and to answer your question as to how to keep them from doing it here is what I came up with.
Any change in routine will trigger it. Especially a later bedtime then normal. The easiest way to wake them is to ask them something about their day. Sometimes having to think about their day brings them back to reality. Do not touch them. They feel that as if you are in their dream and that you are trying to hurt them. Talking not yelling is the only way my son will wake up.
He always starts sleepwalking a few weeks before school starts and then he goes back to normal a few weeks after school starts.
There is no rhyme or reason the rest of the time.
Sorry this is so long.
Hope that helps.


----------

